# For Shroomgirl (other's input too)



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Okay Ms Fresh Local and Spiffy ingredients:

Way down on the Gulf Coast I have available to me (gotta move quick the season is almost over) muskadines from local commercial growers. I have always adored the flavor. I have made jelly and wine (okay so I can't serve or sell homemade wine but it is quite tasty) and can eat my weight in them. I even love the uber-tart hulls.

Got any ideas on incorporating the jelly through out the year? Something besides jelly in the preserves realm? Or something to do with them fresh in season?

The flavor is so unique (and strong) I have trouble thinking of pairings.

Most commercial growers around here raise the Sculpernong variety (large golden green hulls). I have been toying with taming my wild purple hull varieties into fruit bearing, however I can get the cultivated so cheap it almost doesn't seem worthwhile.

Any ideas?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

pig....good pig can take a glazing

jam with horseradish/dried mustard ala jezebel put over a soft fresh cheese or cream cheese....tiny tart or out on as an appetizer buffet.....you've seen these throughout the south.

you know I'm a biscuit girl.

muscadines are plentiful in mississippi, some of La. and vaguely recalling them in Memphis.

just got some elderberry jam as a wedding reception gift, it'll be fun tasting that one.

what about good roast chicken sandwich, keep the ing. list simple....sandwich bread, chicken, mayo, jelly.


----------

